# 7mm-08 ammo for sale or trade.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2 boxes of Hornady American Whitetail 139 grain and one box of Federal Premium 140 grain Nosler Accubond. Will sell all of it for $55 or trade for 7mm rem mag or .270 win ammo.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd be interested but I'm in Utah county. You coming up anytime soon?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'd be interested but I'm in Utah county. You coming up anytime soon?


LostLouisanian, I actually live in Spanish Fork now! Unfortunately, I have already had someone take me up on my offer. If this deal falls through I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK just ping me if it falls through


----------



## bmw357mag09 (Nov 22, 2021)

colorcountrygunner said:


> 2 boxes of Hornady American Whitetail 139 grain and one box of Federal Premium 140 grain Nosler Accubond. Will sell all of it for $55 or trade for 7mm rem mag or .270 win ammo.


I would like to buy your 7mm-08 ammo call me at


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

This post is 4 years old… I’m sure is been sold and shot since then.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Buckfinder said:


> This post is 4 years old… I’m sure is been sold and shot since then.


Haha yup. I met up with a dude in the Cabelas parking lot and sold it to him. Good times.


----------

